# Guardar audio en una eprom o flash



## gogo3491sala (May 24, 2008)

ocupo pasar un archivo de audio de mi pc a una memoria puede ser una eprom pero no se como convertir el archivo de audio a hexadesimal.......no se si eso serviria ocupo ayuda.............
gracias de antemano.


----------



## pepechip (May 24, 2008)

Que tipo de audio quieres guardar, voz o musica?.
Y cuanto tiempo quieres memorizar?


----------



## eidtech (May 24, 2008)

Agrego una pregunta, como se va a reproducir esa memoria? es para un desarrollo nuevo, o esa memoria va en algun sistema ya desarrollado ?


----------



## gogo3491sala (May 25, 2008)

gracias por ayudarme................

bueno lo primero es que quiero grabar voz como por ejemplo una palabra............y despues poner un convertidor digital analógico para ponerlo a un parlante...........gracias


----------



## pepechip (May 25, 2008)

en este enlace tienes varios circuitos de grabacion de voz (puede que te interese comprarlo ya echo)
http://www.cebek.com/CEBEK-ELECTRONICA/SINTESIS-DE-VOZ/P_292.aspx

Seguramente habra algun programa para que el ordenador te de el valor en hexadecimal. 
Deveras de buscar alguno en donde puedas seleccionar la velocidad de rastreo, ya que sino necesitaras mucha capacidad de memoria para guardar datos de voz en donde no se requiere mucha fidelidad.


----------



## gogo3491sala (May 25, 2008)

muchas gracias...........sos toda.......pura vida


----------



## gogo3491sala (May 25, 2008)

ahora tengo otro problema........hay que hacerlo no comprarlo...........agradeceria si me pudieran ayudar con un circuito para hacerlo.


----------



## eidtech (May 27, 2008)

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/doc1456.pdf


----------

